# H&K 45 vs P30 vs VP40



## CObound (Jul 1, 2020)

So I'm looking into purchasing my first firearm, I shot a bunch and decided I definitely want to purchase an H&K. While I've read thoughts about the P30 being more comfortable in terms of safety compared to the VP9 or 40, I haven't been able to find much on HK45 reviews. Can anyone give me some insight to which model they would prefer and why? Ive also shot both a 9mm and .45 by H&K, unsure of the model but I really liked how the 45 shot and felt. But any insight would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

CObound said:


> So I'm looking into purchasing my first firearm, *I shot a bunch and decided I definitely want to purchase an H&K.* While I've read thoughts about the P30 being more comfortable in terms of safety compared to the VP9 or 40, I haven't been able to find much on HK45 reviews. Can anyone give me some insight to which model they would prefer and why? Ive also shot both a 9mm and .45 by H&K, unsure of the model but I really liked how the 45 shot and felt. But any insight would be greatly appreciated!


I think that you've made a sound and wise choice. No matter which HK you choose you've chosen thee best polymer framed pistol on the market today. HK is primarily a military and defense manufacturer who's products are used by both military and law enforcement agencies throughout the world.

The P30 is a DA/SA hammer fired semi auto with a de-cocker/safety lever. They also have an LEM version that is double action only without a safety lever. The LEM versions have lighter DA triggers. HK also sells LEM conversion kits for their DA/SA pistols. The P30's come in both 9mm and .40 S&W. The VP series are striker fired pistols, they have no safety levers other than the trigger safety. They too come in both 9mm and .40 S&W. The VP9 has a paddle style mag release, the VP9B has a push button mag release. The VP40 is only offered with a paddle style mag release. They do not make an SK version of the VP40. SK designates Sub Kompact.

I prefer the VP series of pistols as they have a lower bore axis and consistent trigger pull. The lower bore axis has less muzzle flip and at least to me less perceived recoil. Which also results in faster follow up shots. Unfortunately HK does not make a VP45 or better yet a VP45SK. Of HK's .45's I have an HK45C and a USP Compact 45. Both are excellent pistols as can be expected from HK. I also have a P2000SK 40.

My only complaint about the HK45C and USP Compact 45 is their 8 round magazine capacity. The full size HK 45 has a 10 round magazine capacity. For guns of that size I see no reason why the compact .45's can't have 10 rounds and the full size HK45 at least 12 rounds?

So take your pick. Only you can decide which one suits you best. But rest assured you're buying a first rate gun from a first rate company with a solid reputation for quality and reliability of their products. You can't go wrong regardless of which one choose.


----------

